# Createx Pearl gold & E-tex issues?



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody had issues with sever fish eyeing on E-tex coats after using Createx Pearl gold 

Thanks in advance for your comments

MS


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive had problems with various pearls, whether its from Createx or other brands. Its not all pearl colors, but some. And Ive had the problems with both E-tex and C&W Lure Epoxy.

Michael


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I use Createx pearl gold alot and never have problems. I have used Etex, Crystal Sheen, Nu Lustre and Devcon over it without problems. I make sure paint is thoroughly mixed and heat set until dry and don't contaminate lure with fingers....

Rod


----------

